# Prob de clef USB qui ne monte pas sur le bureau, elle s'affiche dans les info système



## Golem13 (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
le problème est  dans l'intitulé.
Je suis sur Mac mini  intel core solo Mac OS X  :  10.4.8

Le problème est que ma clef USB (lecteur MP3) ne monte pas sur le bureau, alors qu'elle apparait dans "informations système".:mouais:

Voila ce qu'il m'affiche : 

Périphérique USB :

  Capacité :    256 Mo
  Support amovible :    Oui
  Disque amovible :    Oui
  Nom BSD :    disk1
  Version :    1.00
  Alimentation du BUS (mA) :    500
  Vitesse :    Jusquà 12 Mb/s
  Gestionnaires OS9 :    Non
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Non géré
  Identifiant du fournisseur :    0x8341
  Volumes :
NO NAME :
  Capacité :    254.94 Mo
  Inscriptible :    Oui
  Système de fichiers :    MS-DOS FAT16
  Nom BSD :    disk1s1
  Point de montage :    

Je me demandais si il n'y avait pas une "formule magique" pour la forcer à monter.

Je sais qu'une partie du problème est dut aux fichiers invisibles (trash...) que me laisse mac, et que je doit enlever en la branchant sur un PC.
Pour cela j'ai trouvé une solution sur un autre poste "FinderCleaner" qui m'évitera d'avoir ce problème à l'avenir.

Mais la j'aimerais pouvoir récupérer mes fichiers sans avoir à attendre de trouver un PC pour "n'ettoyer ma clef"

Si vous avez une solution je vous remercie par avance de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.

P.S : je ne sais pas pourquoi,  lorsque ma clef "marche", quand je l'éjecte elle remonte dessuite.


----------



## pim (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du Finder, tu as "Afficher les disques durs" coch&#233; ?

Quand tu ouvres le Terminal, et que tu tapes *cd /Volumes* tu as quoi ? (pour lister le contenu du dossier, il faut taper *ls*).

Pour les fichiers invisibles, tu n'as pas besoin de les sauvegarder, tu peux les effacer quand tu veux. Tu peux faire &#231;a avec ton Mac, avec le Terminal :

*rm nomdufichier* pour effacer un fichier, inutile d'effacer les fichiers . et ..
*rmdir nomdudossier* pour effacer un dossier, marche seulement si il est vide
*ls -la* pour voir les &#233;l&#233;ments invisibles
*cd nomdudossier* pour rentrer dans un dossier
*cd ..* pour en sortir

Essaye de reformater ta clef avec Utilitaire de disque. Sinon, une clef de 256 Mo, c'est pas quelque chose que l'on trouve partout &#224; 3&#160;&#8364; maintenant ?

Si c'est un lecteur MP3, peut &#234;tre qu'il est mal reconnue par Mac OS X...


----------



## Golem13 (1 Décembre 2006)

J'ai tapé ce que tu m'a dit dans le terminal et voila ce que cela dit!


Last login: Fri Dec  1 11:51:03 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
ordinateur-de-cyril:~ cyril$ cd /Volumes
ordinateur-de-cyril:/Volumes cyril$ ls
Macintosh HD
ordinateur-de-cyril:/Volumes cyril$ 

Là apparemment  il ne la  voit   pas, alors qu'elle apparait dans "informations système".


> Essaye de reformater ta clef avec Utilitaire de disque


J'aimerais bien récupérer mes données avant.
Et puis pour la formater il faut peut être qu'elle monte sur le bureau?
Je dis peut être une connerie, mais bon je suis un noob.


----------



## pim (1 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement elle n'est pas mont&#233;e sous /Volumes !

Tu as regard&#233; si elle appara&#238;t dans Utilitaire de disque ? (que tu trouveras dans le dossier Utilitaires, lui-m&#234;me dans le dossier Applications)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eut le cas d'un volume qui n'apparaissait plus dans le Finder, et donc que je ne pouvais pas &#233;jecter proprement, et qui apparaissait dans Utilitaire de disque, et l&#224; je pouvais l'&#233;jecter.

Au passage, fait une petite r&#233;paration des autorisations de ton disque dur, &#231;a arrange bien les choses


----------



## Golem13 (1 Décembre 2006)

Merci PIM pour le temps que tu m'as consacr&#233;.



> Tu as regard&#233; si elle appara&#238;t dans Utilitaire de disque ?


Je viens de le faire et effectivement la clef est affich&#233;e.
Du coup j'ai pris le risque de faire une r&#233;paration (je n'&#233;tais pas s&#251;r de ce que je faisais). J'ai d&#233;branch&#233; ma clef et quand je l'ai rebranch&#233;, elle est mont&#233;e normalement.



> Au passage, fait une petite r&#233;paration des autorisations de ton disque dur, &#231;a arrange bien les choses


Je le fait de fa&#231;on assez r&#233;guli&#232;re avec onyx.

Encore un grand merci.

P.S : comment fait on pour &#233;diter le titre du poste, pour dire que le probl&#232;me est r&#233;solu?


----------



## pim (2 Décembre 2006)

Golem13 a dit:


> Merci PIM pour le temps que tu m'as consacré.



Merci 



Golem13 a dit:


> P.S : comment fait on pour éditer le titre du poste, pour dire que le problème est résolu?



On ne le fait pas sur MacGé, puisque tous les problèmes sont forcément résolus à plus ou moins courte échéance


----------



## Golem13 (2 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> On ne le fait pas sur MacGé, puisque tous les problèmes sont forcément résolus à plus ou moins courte échéance



Ok vue comme ça c'est cool

Bon, encore merci. Si j'ai un autre souci je sais où aller, on est bien reçu chez macgé!


----------

